# fox scarf crochet pattern



## AnnieOD (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anyone have this pattern or something like this fox scarf? I had a few requests, and it looks like quite a challenge!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

It is here but not free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-scarf-crochet-pattern

I think it would be doable without a pattern. JMO


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll bet it would be cute made with fun fur yarn.


----------

